# Tulsa woods?



## smokinsooner (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello all, 

I am fairly new to the forum and wanted to post a question, 

I am moving to the Tulsa area and am not familiar with the smoking woods that are most prevalent. I need to find out what are the best smoking woods available in the area and the cheapest way you have found to obtain them. 

Since we are in the process of the move I am wondering if I should acquire as much hickory and mesquite down here in tx before I move up to OKLAHOMA, since I can get a really good deal on it down here.

Thanks for any help. 

Smokinsooner


----------



## glued2it (Sep 12, 2007)

The wood here is about the same here as it is there. I've seen more mequite in western ok than eastern. but that's soley based on driving.
Personally I buy chips and chunks from Academy sports. They have the best prices and selection I found so far in the tulsa area.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Lot of pecan around Tulsa, and it sure makes for a nice mellow smoke.
Tulsa is right next to the Ozarks, lot of hickory there.
If you want mesquite better bring your own.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad ya found us and you enjoy it as we all do.  Seems to me there would be alot of oak around that area of OK.  Used to live in Edmond, OK and there were tons of it.


----------



## clyde (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll buy a rick of mesquite from you if you can bring an extra!

Pecan and oak are predominant. The restaurant business absorbs most of the hickory and drives the price up. There is a lot of hickory available if a guy doesn't mind driving to the out lying areas an houling it himself.

Right now, pecan is around $80 stacked and delivered. hickory (if you can find it) is about $120 stacked and delivered.

Oh, and by the way, welcome to the board and Green Country.


----------



## smokinsooner (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the help and I will try and bring some back from Texas next time I go back down probably here in a few weeks. If you are looking for some of the hickory or mesquite I bring back send me a pm.


----------



## down yonder bbq (Nov 8, 2007)

When you get to Tulsa send me a pm and Ill give ya the address and # to a company that can get ya- red oak, oak, maple, pecan, hickory, mesquite, orange, apple, juniper, grape, lemon, and some other hard to find woods. I just came through there and brought back hickory, pecan, and mesquite and the prices are very affordable[ by the lot, pallet, cord or piece] however you prefer to buy it............B


----------

